# Hello Kitty Drednaught



## Pukka (Jun 19, 2009)

I was surfing the interwebs, and I stumbled upon this...Im not sure if it has been posted here before, but my search gave me no results.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

LOLWUT

Seriously, too much time.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

But wait, there's more...












I know I've seen some Hello Kitty style Predators so someone out there has to have a full Hello Kitty army, I'm just too scare to go looking for it.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

The website is Ex Libris Mortis and the Dread is part of his wife's SOB army.


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

this scares the shit outa me. it brings a chill down to my very soul... what if these were chaos!!!!
an example:
hello kitty! aw ur so cute! little wiskers... here kitty kitty, hey wats tha...boom! bam bam bam bam pow! aggh! shit, wers my leg?! meow. nooooo!!!!! 

taking it further.....
'kitty steps on guardsman' as pink, heart-shaped drop pods choke the skies....
general: Now! release the ball! hurry! they're masaceuring our front lines!
oh my emperor! that one has hearts on it.... and a fuking battle claw! retreat! retreat! they're all over the place! 'meow' 'meow' "screams and explosions and lasgun fire in the distance".....
in the end thers a bunch of big armoured cats licking their blood stained claws and sitting on the corpses of thousands of guardsmen strewn all over a battlefield, and they play with guts as they would a ball of yarn.... chasing and taking down russes like little toy balls. yep, the universe is totally screwed.
ok it's alittle dark but really, what could posibly save you? not flak armour, that's for sure.

PS: i especially love the blue armoured sergeant, it looks bad-ass. nice post.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

its nice to see that people have the guts to enjoy there hobby how they want, it may be crazy, but its gonna get smiles and laughs and everyones gonna enjoy playing against it.

unless you one of *those* people (or a B&C member as I like to know them)


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

@ solkan, i googled and found this thread of the creator of the hello kitty marines:
http://www.40konline.com/community/index.php?topic=150109.0

and here's the imageshack album:
http://profile.imageshack.us/user/dennis0bauer/images/detail/#tag/kitty/33/dscn9471.jpg


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice do you think it will be okay to play in tournamints with them??

I wonder where he gets the parts it might just be alittle suspicus having a 30 year old guy walking into a store loding up on hello kitty stuff!!

Yes i made the assumption that he was 30 and yes i dont know for sure


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

the hello kitty guys look pritty ript 

Wonder if they are on roids


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

The144thCadianPlatoon said:


> PS: i especially love the blue armoured sergeant, it looks bad-ass. nice post.


I kind of like the Yellow one with the flowers


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh, man. I started looking through the Image Shack gallery and got to the cut away of the predator and almost started crying from laughter.

If a person ever needed a good reason to cut up Hello Kitty figures, this would be one. :laugh:


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

solkan said:


> Oh, man. I started looking through the Image Shack gallery and got to the cut away of the predator and almost started crying from laughter.
> 
> If a person ever needed a good reason to cut up Hello Kitty figures, this would be one. :laugh:


Heh, the driver has her own little phone.


Does anyone know if those models would be tournament legal?


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

ahahahahahahahahahahaha crack up!
but i think some people need a hobby........wait no a new hobby


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

liforrevenge said:


> Does anyone know if those models would be tournament legal?


Honestly? I don't see why not. Most tournaments need painted, WYSIWYG armies with a current codex (which would obviously be Space Marines in this case). In fact, if I were a TO I'd give them extra points! That's probably why I'm not a TO though...


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> its nice to see that people have the guts to enjoy there hobby how they want, it may be crazy, but its gonna get smiles and laughs and everyones gonna enjoy playing against it.
> 
> unless you one of *those* people (or a B&C member as I like to know them)


Erm, I think I AM one of "those" people.

You know, the ones that think Hello kitty should be chopped up into itty-bitty pieces and set fire to, then jumped up and down on, then scooped up and fired into the sun, then the sun made to go *foom*.

I despise all that is hello kitty.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Can't... Stop.... Laughing....

*bursts*

:laugh:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

solkan said:


> But wait, there's more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THese are friggin AWEsome.. I'd be honoured to play against an army like that.. I would probably lose though, since my Sisters would all go 'Awww how cuuuuute.'


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Nipolian said:


> Nice do you think it will be okay to play in tournamints with them??
> 
> I wonder where he gets the parts it might just be alittle suspicus having a 30 year old guy walking into a store loding up on hello kitty stuff!!
> 
> Yes i made the assumption that he was 30 and yes i dont know for sure





Nipolian said:


> the hello kitty guys look pritty ript
> 
> Wonder if they are on roids





Nipolian said:


> I kind of like the Yellow one with the flowers


Edit is your friend


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry about that!!


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i would happily oblige if that person asked me to hit them in the face with a brick.....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

chromedog said:


> Erm, I think I AM one of "those" people.
> 
> You know, the ones that think Hello kitty should be chopped up into itty-bitty pieces and set fire to, then jumped up and down on, then scooped up and fired into the sun, then the sun made to go *foom*.
> 
> I despise all that is hello kitty.


That's all well and good, but regardless of your opinion, you should be able to giggle at it.

I mean, I _HATE_ anyone who endorses or is willingly involved with prostitution, but that doesn't mean I don't think that dressing in a purple fur coat is cool.


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

Bwahahahaha absolute classic I don't think I will ever be able to forget this one! But whether thats a good thing or not I don't know yet haha/


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Winterous said:


> That's all well and good, but regardless of your opinion, you should be able to giggle at it.


But I don't find HK amusing. I don't find the 'meme' of it amusing. I don't get the apparent fascination that the current generation has with creating memes that are not funny or even meaningful. 
It's not that the crossing of it with 40k is not what I find unamusing (40k being at heart a most absurd melange of many other SF tropes) but that I don't get the entire HK mindset. 

I stand by my opinion. I'm a grizzled old b%stard. 
Burn HK burn.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

chromedog said:


> But I don't find HK amusing. I don't find the 'meme' of it amusing. I don't get the apparent fascination that the current generation has with creating memes that are not funny or even meaningful.
> It's not that the crossing of it with 40k is not what I find unamusing (40k being at heart a most absurd melange of many other SF tropes) but that I don't get the entire HK mindset.
> 
> I stand by my opinion. I'm a grizzled old b%stard.
> Burn HK burn.


Oh I don't mean the Hello Kitty part, I mean the silliness.
Any time you see an army that strange and completely out-of-character, it's cause for a slight chuckle, at least inside.

Think of it like if someone took Space Wolves, but instead of Fenrisan wolves, they had little puppies with huge eyes.
That's the same sort of humor.


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

That guy that made that is GOOD!!
Is it legal to play with this cause i really like to see this crushing eldar


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ssamoel said:


> Is it legal to play with this


I don't see why not, as long as its not a tournie run by fun killing organisers, or a GW staffed by fun killing killjoys, or an opponent without a sense of humor.

hmmm, on second thoughts then although legal with those 3 points the player must have a hard time using them, I don't think I've never seen all 3, shame.


----------

